# Non pct uses for nolvadex



## Jin (Oct 24, 2018)

I have a bunch of Nolva that I’ll never use for pct because I’m on for life. 

I know folks run nolva with drol to combat Gyno. I’m not gyno prone (at least not from high e2). 

Any other uses for nolva while on cycle?


----------



## DF (Oct 24, 2018)

You are one lucky bastard!  I'm pretty sensitive at this point & even with controlled E2 on trt I have to pop Nolva on occasion.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 24, 2018)

none ...great for gyno and pct thats about it


----------



## PFM (Oct 24, 2018)

Never say never my friend.


----------



## Megatron28 (Oct 25, 2018)

It's great to have if you get breast cancer.


----------



## Mythos (Oct 25, 2018)

I noticed when I took nolva on cycle for some nip soreness that it made me drop water.. Didn't feel too good though.


----------



## Jin (Oct 25, 2018)

Mythos said:


> I noticed when I took nolva on cycle for some nip soreness that it made me drop water.. Didn't feel too good though.



Thats kinda what I was getting at as I heard that taking it with drol could lessen bloat.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 25, 2018)

never ran a serm not in pct....


----------



## Mythos (Oct 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> Thats kinda what I was getting at as I heard that taking it with drol could lessen bloat.



Nolva is pretty mild in my experience.. No reason not to give it a shot I say.


----------



## Jin (Oct 26, 2018)

Mythos said:


> Nolva is pretty mild in my experience.. No reason not to give it a shot I say.



Yeah, especially since it otherwise won’t be used. I’ll run 2 weeks of Anadrol and then start the nolva and see if it helps with any bloat I might have.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> Thats kinda what I was getting at as I heard that taking it with drol could lessen bloat.





Women (men might also..I'd assume) use it before stepping on stage (many for 4 weeks only)....just for that!


----------

